# USA Trains J1e Hudson



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Had my Hudson for over 2 years now. As everyone knows these are very heavy die cast engines. Good adjustable sound system and plenty of smoke although the chimney stack needs a sharp 'blow down' to discharge air locks occasionally. My engine has never gone wrong in the time I have had it.
You can see it running on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afwIYcGQnRg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I have a few myself and i would have to agree with you 100% they are bullet proof.... you get what you pay for with these locos







*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see the center driver is flanges... guess I'm out of luck on 10' diameter curves... shoot... 

Greg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Spec sheet says 8 foot diameter minimum.................Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I went back to the site, you are right! I thought it would need larger curves. 

Now all I need is to find a good price! 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh boy another loco for Greg.







Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,[/b] * You need one. I have had mine since the day they came out. I like it alot. It had two of the original smoke unit burn up, and the wiring, so I install a Aristo unit. The only other problem I have had was the gear box came loose and almost stripped the gears. I have ran it several time on 8'curves. Thanks Rex*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds good. The factory assembled the smoke unit so it could ground on the frame and short out... first thing to do with a Hudson is open it up and insulate the mounting... gave a bad rap the the smoke unit, which is a good one... better than the Aristo, a TAS unit... 

Got any extras Nick? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*No extras Greg, but i can tell you all insulation issues have been solved with smoke units, no wiring issues and NO gear box issues. all my Hudsons are 2nd run and better production runs. they run flawless as exspected. i do know a good place to find a good deal on these.....*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Please let me know Nick.... I'm interested... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe find a good deal at Nicks surplus store.







Later RJD


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*RJD*

*GREAT IDEA - I'd even cross the Hudson River to get me a Hudson (or a GG-1).







*

*But then I would have to put in DCS to make more sounds...







*


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

If you put more sound into that, you will loose your neighbours.

Goodbye and good luck!
Trevor


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 06/03/2009 7:10 AM

*RJD*

*GREAT IDEA - I'd even cross the Hudson River to get me a Hudson (or a GG-1).







*

*But then I would have to put in DCS to make more sounds...







*





Only tested GG-1 twice, i never use it so if you want it 1200.00 come get it.. Hudsons stay put. he he he


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

One day I hope to get one too. I saw it in person and love it. Also liked seeing it's performance in Nicholas' video. Another must-have when I get the money. 

-Will


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick: Now you know I do not need a GG1 so now i will set your QSI to GG1s. HeHe.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's nice









Here's mine









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf1_VZg-aoo


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

sweet... 

g


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice photo main131 and beautiful engine.  You just can't beat those USA Trains steamers! Great video too, looks like you've got a lot of work into your layout. Very nice









Chuck, very nice too looks like it's smokin up a storm! 


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Chuck, Outstanding work sir, looks great and what do i see sitting on the table next to the track? is that a AML K-4 tender? she must smoke and run as well as the hudson. looks great more video of K-4 please HE HE HE.








PS glad to see you posting on youtube, now everyone can see your work....


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Chuck
With that amount of smoke I am suprised you don't have the Fire Service out
I notice there are no ladies present. Just a coincidence I guess??


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dear Trevor/main131*

*>If you put more sound into that, you will loose your neighbours.*

*Not really, its my neighbors USA Hudson that he wants DCS installed into...*
*The only problem is that he is not the next door neighbor*
*else we would have a spur line around his pool to bring the beer/chips.







*

*The neighbor between us DOES understand his crazy neighbors and enjoys the noise.








*
* Your Hudson YOUTUBE posting looks GREAT and the LiveSteam was TOP SHELF...








*
*Ray*


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh there's a lady present, she just doesn't smoke.










Raymond


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW Chuck! That is a great install. Smoke unit works great! Did you learn from Master Raymond Manley? I was at a Memphis hobby shop this Tuesday and if I had the money I would have walked out with my DCS system. What sound file did you use for the Hudson? 

-Will 

p.s. - Hiya Ray ^^


----------



## nickster99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nicholas Savatgy said:


> *No extras Greg, but i can tell you all insulation issues have been solved with smoke units, no wiring issues and NO gear box issues. all my Hudsons are 2nd run and better production runs. they run flawless as exspected. i do know a good place to find a good deal on these.....*


Looking to buy used Hudson, how can you tell it is 2nd run or newer?
One I am looking at is undecorated does that give a clue or make it worth more.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Hmmmmm, Never seen or heard of USA Trains making a undec Hudson,
Sure your not looking at a Aristocraft pacific?

Boo Boo


----------



## nickster99 (Mar 2, 2009)

honeybooboo said:


> Hmmmmm, Never seen or heard of USA Trains making a undec Hudson,
> Sure your not looking at a Aristocraft pacific?
> 
> Boo Boo


It is definetly undecorated Hudson and for sale, ended up getting another newer one that is the NYC road name 
It is currently on Washington, D.C. Area craigslist under search g scale trains. As of July 14 2014 
I am now searching for info on adding ability to use trailing battery car on my Hudson j1e
Nick


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick:

It can be done, but not by me!

When I bought my USAt Hudson at CharlesRo's last December, I had them instal the wiring for a battery car and a track/battery switch. The switch is on the backhead above the firebox door. 

So far I have only run it on track power.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Raymond, a great loco.

I would like to find out if there are indeed any differences between "runs" of the Hudson, as I plan to buy one.

Greg



Rayman4449 said:


> Nice photo main131 and beautiful engine.  You just can't beat those USA Trains steamers! Great video too, looks like you've got a lot of work into your layout. Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw Pete Thornton's new Hudson a couple weeks ago at Jerry B's. Not sure if it was a J1e, but whatever it was, wow, what a machine. I was impressed even before he opened the varnished & brass-fitted wooden case...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It is an impressive model. The engine and case are well detailed. The only problem is that you may need a gym membership. It is a heavy engine to move around. About like the GG-1. 

Chuck


----------



## nickster99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Asking this question here as seems to be some knowledge of USA trains 
I just acquired a used usa trains Hudson NYC .
It looks great, motor run great, but sound only works in reverse direction with smoke switch turned on?
I understand how the switches are supposed to work, 
Again all lights and smoke and direction of travel all work great, sound only works in reverse direction and with smoke switch also on?
Thanks in advance


----------



## nickster99 (Mar 2, 2009)

nickster99 said:


> Asking this question here as seems to be some knowledge of USA trains
> I just acquired a used usa trains Hudson NYC .
> It looks great, motor run great, but sound only works in reverse direction with smoke switch turned on?
> I understand how the switches are supposed to work,
> ...


Thanks to all that responded , I took Hudson apart and it turns out black common wire to sound on off switch was broken off!'not sure how it worked at all.
Nick H proud owner of Hudson with sound now


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Main131,
Great video I love the 4 that i own just the best large scale steam loco manufactured to date period in any large scale size even though they were never done in undec's 
USA Trains is my Hero's I like my GG's also.
Boo Boo


----------

